# Out in the COLD !!



## apointofview (Dec 11, 2016)

This may not be all that cold to some of you, but for me down here in Georgia its chilly, I thought global warming would make my winters nicer 

Anyway I hauled out my sternwheeler to see how good the exhaust would look on a cold day.  I was delayed an hour or so which dropped the humidity 10 percent and raised the temp 5 degrees.  I really liked how the boat looked on the water with all the steam everywhere.  Next weather event to shoot a video in will be fog !!  Kinda hard to request fog on my off day though.

Pete

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pVm-UziOA8&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z123djtwnnzwgrsi004chhnxawu1gburalg0k[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 11, 2016)

Thats a very majestic looking craft. Thanks for sharng, Pete.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 12, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful Pete.

Steam boats always look better when sailed in the Autumn/Winter.

On the full sized vessels, imagine what the passengers had to go through, all that steam and wood smoke as well.

Wonderful

John


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 12, 2016)

That's really nice looking.  What Blogwitch said about looking good in colder weather.

Thanks for the extra effort and for posting this.

--ShopShoe


----------



## apointofview (Dec 12, 2016)

That's a great point I'll bet the passengers didn't think it was so great. Along with all that steam and ash you gotta add oil too. Even with the long exhaust stacks and a oil seperating setup on each stack there is still a film of steam oil forming on the roof and decks around the exhaust. It's not a lot but it can be felt after a few outings. Those areas must have been the cheap seats on the boat! 
I really get a kick out of steam stuff, not sure why but it's great. Sure wish I could generate this kind of heat and volume - https://youtu.be/1Z8MIXXDPls

Thanks guys 
Pete


----------



## mcostello (Dec 12, 2016)

We took a ride on a steam powered train this Year. The Conductor could not understand why we sat in the first open car, enjoyed the steam, smoke and ash. It all enhanced the experience.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 12, 2016)

That is why the steam launches in the UK started to have cabins fitted onto the rear end of them.

The ladies complained of soot and ash on their clothes, hats and parasols, and oil in their afternoon tea.








John


----------



## apointofview (Dec 12, 2016)

Oil in the tea, thats funny !  

My wife and I rode a oil fired steam train a few years ago they announced that they had to throw some sand in the firebox to clean the fire tubes, that sand went all over the place, it was great. 

I guess is fun when its just a ride for entertainment but long hauls and a time in history with sparse showers and laundry - ( no deodorant  ) ......not so cool !

Pete


----------



## bmac2 (Dec 12, 2016)

apointofview said:


> Oil in the tea, thats funny !
> 
> My wife and I rode a oil fired steam train a few years ago they announced that they had to throw some sand in the firebox to clean the fire tubes, that sand went all over the place, it was great.
> 
> ...



But when I think that the alternative was no showers, laundry, deodorant, and sleeping rough on a horse for a week or more . . . . . . Id take the boat.


----------



## Foozer (Dec 13, 2016)

Going faster than a man could paddle was indeed a miraculous thing . .


----------



## apointofview (Dec 13, 2016)

Bob - You make a great point, its just hard to imagine living in those days


----------

